# Lumapower Connexion X2 Review (1AA): BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.



## selfbuilt (Jan 19, 2009)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The Connexion X2 was supplied by Ricky at Lumapower for review. The first-edition Connexion was purchased from Lighthound.com.
_
*Warning: Pic heavy!*

_*UPDATE: April 5, 2009:* A 2xAA extension tube and TurboForce head are now available as upgrades to this light. I have added the TF kit results below, but please see my X2 2xAA review for full details of the extension tube._

_*UPDATE Feb 16, 2009*: Runtime on 14500 Li-ion on Max added._

The X2 is the new revised version of the Lumapower 1xAA EDC light, the Connexion. I don’t have the official specifications for the new Connexion X2, which will only be released at the time of launch. However, I will point out the differences from the original Connexion that I own. This thread will be updated once full X2 specs are known.







Packaging has been updated from the original Connexion, and looks similar to new packaging I’ve found on the MVP/Turboforce lights I’ve reviewed recently.

Inside, the X2 comes well-packaged inside cut-out foam, with warranty card, spare o-rings, belt pouch (very similar to early Fenix models), and a pair of fine-tipped tweezers for accessing the tailcap switch (a nice touch). My sample also came with a Duracell Ultra and Energizer L91, but I suspect that was specific for my review. 
_
UPDATE: I see from Lumapower's new X2 announcement thread on CPFMP that the shipping versions will also come with a removable lanyard, user manual, and extra tailcap button cover._



















Weight: X2 37.4g vs Connexion 35.1g
Length: X2 92.1mm vs Connexion 92.2mm
Width: X2 19-20.7mm x 19-20.5mm (thinnest to thickest regions)

As you can see, overall size and dimensions are roughly unchanged from the original Connexion. Body design is very similar overall - in fact, I’ve found the heads are interchangeable on the two models. A couple of comparison shots are presented below (with the X2 on the left and the original Connexion on the right):










Fit and finish is excellent on my sample. I am happy to report that anodizing has finally been updated to type III (hard anodizing) on the X2. :thumbsup: It is also a glossier black than the original Connexion, which was more matte finish.

Knurling has been raised and is more aggressive than the original Connexion (although still fairly mild as knurling goes). Additional knurling has been added to the head region, to help with grip.

Lettering is clear on my X2, although not as bright as my original Connexion. :shrug: An extra “Lpower” label has been added to body flat under the clip area. 

The clip has been elongated and is removable now. This is an improvement over the first generation Connexion, where the smaller clip was rather useless except as an anti-roll device (seems to have been a direct port from the smaller Incendio). 

Screw threads retain the same diameter, but seem to be slightly better cut (there is also a layer of anodizing at the exposed end).

Tailcap GITD button cover seems to be of brighter color and GITD output. 










As you can see, the tailcap switch can now be fully disassembled. The quality of the components seems higher than the Encore I reviewed recently (which had spacer breakdown debris inside the switch area). Note that the switch now has gold-plated side and main springs.

Looks like this is another area that has gotten a complete revamp! :thumbsup:










Note that the head/reflector still easily unscrews from the pill region, allowing you to adjust the focus of the light somewhat (useful for reducing Cree rings). You can also run it in candle-mode with no reflector/head installed. :thumbsup:

The reflector is generally similar in appearance, but may have a slightly different geometry (hard to tell – the difference is subtle).






The light uses the common Cree Q5 emitter. Tint was a pleasing premium white on my sample, with a slightly warm tint. Scroll down for beamshot comparisons to other lights.

AFAIK, both the Connexion and X2 are current-controlled for their low modes (i.e. no PWM). I saw no sign of tint-shifting across output levels.

_*UPDATE April 5, 2009:* Lumapower has released a TurboForce kit for greater throw on their Connexion and Encore lights._



































_As you can see, the TurboForce heads adds greater height and width to the light, along with greater throw and a narrower spillbeam. See my X2 2xAA Extension and TurboForce kit review for more details on this new upgrade to the Connexion and Encore lines._

*User Interface*

The X2 is very similar to the original Connexion – both are classic KISS lights. :kiss:

Press the forward clicky for momentary on, click for lock on. Both lights have 3 output levels that you advance in sequence from Hi to Lo by soft-pressing on the clicky. 

Lights have a memory mode to retain the last setting used when you turn it off (i.e. comes back on at that level). One improvement is that the memorization delay is only 1 sec now (~ 2 secs on the original Connexion).

Personally, I would have preferred a Lo to Hi sequence, but the memory mode is at least helpful to keep the light at the level you want.

*Comparison Review*





From left to right: Duracell Ultra, Connexion X2, Connexion V1, Fenix LD10, Nitecore D10, Olight T15, LiteFlux LF5XT.

As you can see, the light is a bit longer than the Nitecore D10, but otherwise is one of the smallest 1xAA lights in my collection. 

*Comparison Beamshots*

All lights are on 100% on Sanyo Eneloop. Distance is about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 

1/25sec, f3.2









1/100sec, f3.2









1/800sec, f3.2









_*Despite how it looks above, there is no real difference between the original Connexion and X2 beam patterns*_. I have left both maximally tightened, but you could easily unscrew the X2 head slightly to eliminate the Cree rings and broaden the hotspot to look just like the original Connexion. 

Both lights have a relatively broad (and dimmer) spillbeam than typical in the 1AA class. IMO, this is actually fairly useful for an EDC light (i.e. more “floody”). 

_*UPDATE April 5, 2009:* For a comparison to the new TurboForce replacement head, please see my X2 2xAA extension and TurboForce kit review._

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo modes which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






The Connexion and X2 are very similar in regards to the throw and output. Both have one of the lowest peak throws among my 1AA lights. Max output is about middle or the range, and Min output is among the lowest I’ve seen for a current-controlled light. See my X2 2xAA extension and TurboForce kit review for some recent upgrades to this light, including greater throw.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*



























Note: Time to shutdown for the X2 on Lo on alkaline was ~ 4.5 days.
_
*UPDATE Feb 16,2009:* Lumapower informs me that the X2 can run on 14500 Li-ion. Below is a runtime on Hi._






*Output/Runtime Comments:*

Although the output levels don’t seem too different between the original Connexion and the X2, output/runtime efficiency (which was already quite good) appears to have been increased a bit further on the X2, especially on the Med-Lo modes.

The X2 seems particularly efficient on its lowest mode, where it ran for longer – and with a bit more light for most of the run – than the excellent Zebralight H50 (i.e. 4.5 days for the X2 vs 3.5 days for H50). It was however less tightly regulated than the H50.

*Potential Issues*

There are no specific problems or issues that I have identified with the X2.

The quality of the threads on the body tube/head of the X2 appear to be improved over the original Connexion, but are still fairly limited in number. 

Mode sequence remains Hi-Med-Lo only.

The forward clicky may remain slightly difficult to press for some, due to its fully recessed nature and somewhat stiff feel for lock-on.

*General Observations*

The X2 is a noticeable improvement over the original Connexion in a number of ways. The X2 also appears to have a few improvements over the Encore (1x18650), which was a “second-generation EDC” light from Lumapower. Main improvements that I have noticed:


Improved efficiency on Med-Lo modes (which was already decent)
Reduced time lag for output mode memorization (now 1 sec instead of 2 secs)
Improved knurling (raised and slightly more aggressive), with extra band around the head
Improved anodizing – now glossier and hard-anodized (type III)
Improved cut to the body/head screw threads (but same number and diameter as original Connexion)
Longer clip, now removable
Tailcap clicky now accessible – and the innards appear to be of higher quality than the Lumapower Encore (i.e. gold-plated contact springs on switch, no debris inside switch area, etc.)
Brighter GITD tailcap button cover (although the GITD lens o-ring seems unchanged)
*UPDATE: Can now safely run on 14500 Li-ion, with all output modes maintained*
I am sure there are more detailed changes that Lumapower will announce with the official launch of this light, but those are obvious ones I have noticed.

What hasn’t changed is the easy access to the emitter/pill and the somewhat focusable reflector (which compared to other lights has a wider spillbeam with less evidence of Cree rings). Both units can still tailstand. :twothumbs

The original Connexion was something of a port of the 1xCR123A/RCR Incendio to the 1xAA format. Although it had some limitations and build issues, I liked my review sample Incendio enough to buy a 1xAA Connexion. The X2 is a nice upgrade to the original. 

But since most of these are incremental changes, I don't know if they would entice existing Connexion holders to upgrade. And those who didn’t prefer the build or UI of the original Incendio/Connexion may not see enough of a difference with the X2 to take the plunge. :shrug:

But I think the more important point here is that Lumapower is finally using higher quality components on the EDC line. Even the “second generation” EDC light - the Encore – still had a ways to go on a number of build fronts. I’m happy to see the X2 (third generation EDC?) shows a continual improvement. It makes the X2 of worthwhile consideration for those looking for a simple-to-use 1xAA EDC light. 

P.S.: Since completing this review, Lumapower has informed me that 14500-compatibility has been included with the X2 (wasn't available on the original Connexion). Review has been updated with Hi mode runtime graph for your reference.

_*UPDATE April 5, 2009: * Please see my X2 2xAA Extension & TurboForce kit review for some recent upgrades to this light._


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 19, 2009)

Another nice one!

Thanks for posting it selfbuilt... :wave:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 19, 2009)

It is particularly useful to have the old and new versions compared in this excellent review. The manufacturer has obviously put much thought into the upgrade. 

The competition is fierce in the 1xAA market, and the simplicity of the UI on the Connexion will no doubt attract many supporters. 

Moving to the Reviews section.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 19, 2009)

DM51 said:


> It is particularly useful to have the old and new versions compared in this excellent review. The manufacturer has obviously put much thought into the upgrade.


Yes, I suspect Lumapower has switched suppliers for at least some of the parts. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they have contracted out a different manufacturer (to build to a higher specification).



> The competition is fierce in the 1xAA market, and the simplicity of the UI on the Connexion will no doubt attract many supporters.


Another feature I think is particularly well suited for 1xAA EDC is the wider spillbeam.


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent review Selfbuilt! As always!

Yes, I like the improvements made to the new Connexion, from improved internal construction to the upgraded knurling and circuit efficiency.

I also like the small size and good UI. THis looks to be a great EDC light!


----------



## regulator (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks again for the review. I like the subtle improvements - the extra knurling, the front bezel, the tail knurling, and the HA-III.

I have been using my Incendio on a job site and like this light a lot. I like the very small size and clicky switch - makes for easy one hand operation. I was almost thinking on selling it a while back because it wasn't getting much use until recently and I have come to appreciate it. 

The improved X2 is a nice light.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jan 19, 2009)

The connexion x2 has almost the same throw as the encore and the lightbox is only slightly less. 

Do you find these lights to be rather equivalent in output? The encore is supposed to be rated much higher. If they use the same reflector this may be partially why I guess, but I would expect more from the encore, especially when they rate it higher. 120 lumens vs 180 lumens right?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys - I think fans of the EDC series will find much to like in this upgrade.



eyeeatingfish said:


> The connexion x2 has almost the same throw as the encore and the lightbox is only slightly less. .... Do you find these lights to be rather equivalent in output?


Good point. My lightbox typically shows the Encore to only be ~25% brighter overall, depending on battery. It is noticeable when comparing the two side by side.

But ultimately, I really just see the Encore as a long-lasting version of the Incendio/Connexion EDC series (due to its greater battery capacity). The X2 has pretty good output for a 1AA light, whereas the Encore has relatively low max output for its class (but with exquisitely good regulation and runtime).


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 20, 2009)

I see Ricky has started a new X2 announcement thread on CPFMP.

It looks like the the shipping versions will also come with a removable lanyard, user manual, and extra tailcap button cover.

Looking at the lanyard/clip attachment point, I'm thinking you could also put a small split ring there if you wanted.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks! 

I need to see about "playing" with the focus of my Gen 1 Connexion!


----------



## BigBluefish (Jan 20, 2009)

eyeeatingfish said:


> The connexion x2 has almost the same throw as the encore and the lightbox is only slightly less.
> 
> Do you find these lights to be rather equivalent in output? The encore is supposed to be rated much higher. If they use the same reflector this may be partially why I guess, but I would expect more from the encore, especially when they rate it higher. 120 lumens vs 180 lumens right?


 
I had initially been very keen on the Encore, but after carefully reading selfbuilt's and other's posts, it occurred to me that it really wasn't much brighter than the Incendio. The runtime is still killer, though, and I like the size, but the quesion for me know: is it woth the 2 x CR123as to feed it?

I'm liking the Connexion X2, though. I'll end up with one of these, Incendio, Connexion or Encore, but which???

BTW, cool username....Lamprologus compressiceps? Been a long time since I dabbled in African cichlids.

EDIT: Me bad:_ Haplochromis_ compressiceps!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I had forgotten that "focus" was so easy.

I took the sort of moonbeam and made the spot softer edged.

Thanks!


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 21, 2009)

Very pic heavy nice review! :twothumbs


----------



## Krahl (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent review!! Thanks.


----------



## Mikellen (Jan 21, 2009)

Selfbuilt, does the Connexion X2 use the same Cree Q5 WD bin as the previous Connexion? 

Did the Connexion and the Connexion X2 have similar tint colors?

Thank you.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you planning to do a review of the Surefire, OOps I mean ICON, 1 and 2 AA lights? 

These lights are causing a bit of a stir just hearing about them and I though your review of them would get plenty of readers!


----------



## copperfox (Jan 30, 2009)

Selfbuilt, can you explain the UI in a little more detail? Specifically, I wonder how using the clicky in momentary only (press halfway, but don't click) and changing modes might interfere with one another. 

If you push down for momentary, and then release, is there a time limit that I have to wait before using momentary again to ensure I get the same mode again?

Is there a time-out for chainging modes? For example, if you hold down for momentary for, say, 5 seconds, and then release and immediately push down momentary again, what happens?

Is there any strange flashing or flickering when it changes modes or memorizes modes? Thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't see the answer anywhere else in this thread.

Will the original Connexion take a Li-Ion 14500?

I don't wish to let out magic smoke by trying it on my own!


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 3, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Will the original Connexion take a Li-Ion 14500?


My understanding is that the original connexion does not take 14500. I haven't tested it here, but I saw in another thread a post from lumapower that you can run 14500 on the new X2.



copperfox said:


> Selfbuilt, can you explain the UI in a little more detail? Specifically, I wonder how using the clicky in momentary only (press halfway, but don't click) and changing modes might interfere with one another.


Press-and-hold works the same as press-and-click. If you hold the light in momentary for more than 1sec, it will memorize the mode and come back into that mode next time you turn on the light.

This includes a quick flash - if you release the switch and press again immediately, the light will stay in the same mode as long you held it there for >1 sec the first time. If you flash again without waiting 1sec, the light will advance to the next mode (as you would expect).

There is no annoying flash of blip to indicate memory has been set - it's strictly based on time.


----------



## MattK (Feb 11, 2009)

Great review as always!


----------



## chadvone (Feb 12, 2009)

Great Review, Just order one from Battery Junction.

I would like to see a time comparison between the D10 LF5xt and the X2. With the relative overall light output based on the X2's Medium. Could you, would you ??


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 16, 2009)

Since completing this review, I've discovered that the X2 can run on 14500. Don't try this on the original Connexion (where you are likely to fry your circuit), but here's a runtime on Hi on AW 14500:







All output levels are maintained on 14500, at about the same levels as you see on standard batteries. Runtime is quite good on Hi for this level. 



chadvone said:


> I would like to see a time comparison between the D10 LF5xt and the X2. With the relative overall light output based on the X2's Medium. Could you, would you ??


Sorry, but I don't plan to. Running NiMH at lower output levels makes it hard to predict when the run will need to be stopped (6 hours? 8 hours? etc.). And running down Eneloops to zero output is damaging to the LSD capabilities. I'm afraid the current medium modes is as far as I'm going to go on those other lights for now.


----------



## chadvone (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, could you tell me at what percentage rate, the LF5XT has the relative overall light output that equals the X2's medium.

Own the lf5xt and the D10 got the x2 on order. Seams like 50% on the LF5xt and D10 is about twice as bright as the medium on the X2. You could do the test on Alkalines. On me?


----------



## regulator (Feb 16, 2009)

The output on 14500 cell is pretty impressive for that amount of time. I bet the medium output would go for 7-8 hours. I like using the 14500 cell in AA lights that are designed for them because it has good capacity.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 16, 2009)

regulator said:


> The output on 14500 cell is pretty impressive for that amount of time. I bet the medium output would go for 7-8 hours. I like using the 14500 cell in AA lights that are designed for them because it has good capacity.


I would expect the same. I'll see if I can squeeze a run in soon ...



chadvone said:


> Ok, could you tell me at what percentage rate, the LF5XT has the relative overall light output that equals the X2's medium.


From my output scale, it appears that the X2 medium is ~30% of max on the LF5XT



> Own the lf5xt and the D10 got the x2 on order. Seams like 50% on the LF5xt and D10 is about twice as bright as the medium on the X2. You could do the test on Alkalines. On me?


I would expect the LF5XT and D10 to have roughly the same runtime as the X2 medium when matched for output. I may get around to trying it on alkaline when I have a chance - no promises though, as I have other lights going in the lightbox right now.


----------



## chadvone (Feb 16, 2009)

30%, cool that is what I was looking for. I have a 30% on my Lf5xt. Can't wait for my X2 to get here. I will kill a few alkalines myself.


----------



## chadvone (Feb 17, 2009)

Got mine today. Didn't come with a Holster. Switch is hard compared to others. Love the low.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 17, 2009)

The clicky looks like it might not be that easy to fully click since it's recessed/flush. Is there a way to either use an aftermarket rubber cap or some way to move the clicky out more? I don't plan to tailstand it.


----------



## chadvone (Feb 17, 2009)

I would trade tail standing for easier clicky.
Will have to look into it.
getting used to using my finger not thumb


----------



## Mikellen (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm considering on purchasing the ConneXion X2 but don't really want a cool tint. To the owners of this light, how would you describe the color of the tint?

Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2009)

The tailcap is a standard 14 mm wide one.

You can do 2 things. 

1. switch to a 14 mm boot from say DX (any aftermarket one, available in black, orange and glow for about $2.5 per 12). The light will be easy to activate but not tailstand.

2. I put a tiny bit of spacer material (I had some spare bits of rubber) about 1mm thick or so. This will make the light a lot easier to activate, and it will tailstand when on (it wobbles a bunch when off).


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> I'm considering on purchasing the ConneXion X2 but don't really want a cool tint. To the owners of this light, how would you describe the color of the tint?
> 
> Thanks.


 

I remember the tint being pretty neutral, but I'll have to re-check when it gets dark.


----------



## divine (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine is white, but not blue.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input on the tailcaps gunga. I agree, with a little jigging around with spacers or other button covers, it should be fairly easy to improve the feel (at the expense of tailstanding).



Mikellen said:


> I'm considering on purchasing the ConneXion X2 but don't really want a cool tint. To the owners of this light, how would you describe the color of the tint?


Tint is going to be variable with any light, I'm afraid. Both of mine were slightly on the warm side, but that's no guarantee.


----------



## Hedgehog (Feb 19, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> The forward clicky may remain slightly difficult to press for some, due to its fully recessed nature and somewhat stiff feel for lock-on.



This is an understatement. It is so awkward and stiff that my thumb knuckles crack when locking it on. I ordered a set of 14mm boots from DX ($2.10 shipped) that I am going to test out. I'm also training myself to use my index finger to turn it on.

Other than that I am very impressed. Very nice low mode and ridiculous runtime in that mode. 

I love the wire clip.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 19, 2009)

Are the Hi/Med/Lo Lumen values published anywhere? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## chadvone (Feb 20, 2009)

(Alkaline): 100 lumens/35 minutes, 25 lumens/7+ hours, 4 lumens/71+ hours. 
(Energizer E2 Lithium): 100 lumens/94 minutes, 25 lumens/8 hours, 4 lumens/80 hours.
(NiMh 2700mah): 100 lumens/110 minutes, 25 lumens/7 hours, 4 lumens/70 hours.
(Li-Ion 14500): 120 lumens/95 minutes, 28 lumens/7+ hours, 6 lumens/40+ hours


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 20, 2009)

I will say that low on my ver1 Connexion is pretty darn low.

I just wish high was higher.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2009)

chadvone said:


> (Alkaline): 100 lumens/35 minutes, 25 lumens/7+ hours, 4 lumens/71+ hours.
> (Energizer E2 Lithium): 100 lumens/94 minutes, 25 lumens/8 hours, 4 lumens/80 hours.
> (NiMh 2700mah): 100 lumens/110 minutes, 25 lumens/7 hours, 4 lumens/70 hours.
> (Li-Ion 14500): 120 lumens/95 minutes, 28 lumens/7+ hours, 6 lumens/40+ hours


Thanks for the specs chadvone.

Based on my lightbox calibration to my Novatac 120P, I would say these lumen output estimates are pretty much bang on for the standard batteries (assuming you trust the Novactac calibration ). The Li-ion performance is perhaps slightly overstated, though - I didn't find it 20% brighter on max (more like ~5%).


----------



## Superorb (Feb 20, 2009)

chadvone said:


> (Alkaline): 100 lumens/35 minutes, 25 lumens/7+ hours, 4 lumens/71+ hours.
> (Energizer E2 Lithium): 100 lumens/94 minutes, 25 lumens/8 hours, 4 lumens/80 hours.
> (NiMh 2700mah): 100 lumens/110 minutes, 25 lumens/7 hours, 4 lumens/70 hours.
> (Li-Ion 14500): 120 lumens/95 minutes, 28 lumens/7+ hours, 6 lumens/40+ hours


Is this pretty much par for the course as far as 1AA lights go?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Is this pretty much par for the course as far as 1AA lights go?


The output/runtime graphs in the review should help answer that for you.

Simply put, there are brighter and longer-lasting 1AA lights out there, but the X2 is pretty good overall. Med and Lo modes are lower in output than most 1AA lights.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 26, 2009)

I received mine today and the tint is just slightly cooler than the one of Connexion. I would not by any means call it cool.

The improvement in the surface finish is noticeable and also in my specimen the beam is cleaner especially with the reflector fairly unfocused. I plan to use it for reading in bed at medium level (more than 7 hours on a NiMH) and hope to enjoy it as much as its predecessor.

Ah, BTW this is my eighth Lumapower.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 26, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> I received mine today and the tint is just slightly cooler than the one of Connexion. I would not by any means call it cool.
> 
> The improvement in the surface finish is noticeable and also in my specimen the beam is cleaner especially with the reflector fairly unfocused. I plan to use it for reading in bed at medium level (more than 7 hours on a NiMH) and hope to enjoy it as much as its predecessor.
> 
> Ah, BTW this is my eighth Lumapower.


Would this be good to use as a dim light to walk around the house at night with adjusted eyes? I'm looking for something with a low Lo mode that could also double as EDC.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 26, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Would this be good to use as a dim light to walk around the house at night with adjusted eyes? I'm looking for something with a low Lo mode that could also double as EDC.


 
Well I don't know what lights you are familiar with. I can tell you as an example that the CX2's low mode is much much lower than the Fenix LD01's one. Or if you take Nitecore D10 (one of the lowest low available) a short blip on the switch when ramping up from minimum is enough to match CX2's level.

In any case 4 lumens is really not much light....  ... no risk of being blinded even in the dead of the night.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 27, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> Well I don't know what lights you are familiar with. I can tell you as an example that the CX2's low mode is much much lower than the Fenix LD01's one. Or if you take Nitecore D10 (one of the lowest low available) a short blip on the switch when ramping up from minimum is enough to match CX2's level.


I agree the X2 (and original Connexion for that matter) have a good low mode. It is lower than either the Fenix or Olight lows, for example. Personally, I like an even lower low for dark adapted eyes (i.e. something close to the D10 min), but I would think the X2 is certainly an acceptable all-around EDC.


----------



## Raybo (Feb 28, 2009)

I just recieved an "original" Connexion from Matt at BJ and I have to say, it's better than I expected. :thumbsup:

I have no issues with the clicky using my thumb (i'm going to say that my hands are not large or small........but average) The three modes are perfect IMHO, and the low is a blessing.

Anyone want to buy my Jetts Blackbird?

Ray


----------



## Hedgehog (Mar 14, 2009)

gunga said:


> The tailcap is a standard 14 mm wide one.
> 
> You can do 2 things.
> 
> ...




Option 1 does not work for me. I tried these 14mm tailcaps from DX but after installation the fit is too crowded in the tailcap. There's not enough "room" for the tailcap to pop out and turn off. I have some extras so if any X2 owners want to have a try, PM your address and I will mail some, gratis.


----------



## copperfox (Mar 14, 2009)

Hedgehog said:


> Option 1 does not work for me. I tried these 14mm tailcaps from DX but after installation the fit is too crowded in the tailcap. There's not enough "room" for the tailcap to pop out and turn off. I have some extras so if any X2 owners want to have a try, PM your address and I will mail some, gratis.



There is a rubber post in the center of each of those boots. Shorten it using sandpaper, a grinding wheel, or an x-acto knife. Trim a little at a time and then reassemble the switch. Trial and error. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog (Mar 14, 2009)

copperfox said:


> There is a rubber post in the center of each of those boots. Shorten it using sandpaper, a grinding wheel, or an x-acto knife. Trim a little at a time and then reassemble the switch. Trial and error. :thumbsup:



It works. Thanks. For the record, about a 3/64" slice did the trick.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 14, 2009)

I used some wire snips to do mine, but I found a box cutter was more precise.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> I see Ricky has started a new X2 announcement thread on CPFMP.
> 
> It looks like the the shipping versions will also come with a removable lanyard, user manual, and extra tailcap button cover.
> 
> Looking at the lanyard/clip attachment point, I'm thinking you could also put a small split ring there if you wanted.



Was this on pre-ordered X2s coming with a lanyard? I didn't get one with my X2, but I have a holster instead. A lanyard is more useful to me than a holster.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 31, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Was this on pre-ordered X2s coming with a lanyard? I didn't get one with my X2, but I have a holster instead. A lanyard is more useful to me than a holster.


I received a lanyard AND a holster AND a pocket clip (although useless).


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 1, 2009)

I just received my X2 with a lanyard and no holster. I'd prefer to have gotten the holster. Beacon of Light if you want to swap, give me a PM.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> I just received my X2 with a lanyard and no holster. I'd prefer to have gotten the holster. Beacon of Light if you want to swap, give me a PM.



Not sure it is worth it postage wise, even though I do live in Florida as well. Would have been nice to get everything that was supposed to be included when I ordered it from Battery Junction.


----------



## chokker (Apr 1, 2009)

I ordered the x2, it should be here tomorrow. Can I use sanyo rechargable batteries in the light.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone have any info on the 2AA version coming out soon?



chokker said:


> I ordered the x2, it should be here tomorrow. Can I use sanyo rechargable batteries in the light.


Sure. Make sure they're NiMH though. It does VERY well on my Duraloops too.


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear it's common for the switch to be stiff while engaging it to the constant on position and mine is no acception. Does the switch get any easier the more you use it? I mean does it need to be broken in like a pair of shoes to lose its stiffness?


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> I hear it's common for the switch to be stiff while engaging it to the constant on position and mine is no acception. Does the switch get any easier the more you use it? I mean does it need to be broken in like a pair of shoes to lose its stiffness?


I replaced the stock tail cap with another GITD one from DX. This way, it's MUCH easier to press since it's no longer so recessed, and it's also much easier to fully press the button.


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 2, 2009)

Does it still tailstand with the DX GITD taicap? And if so do you remember the SKU#?

Does anyone know if the high or medium level will drop in output or drop to the low level when the battery starts to get drained or does the light suddenly leave you in the dark? I guess I'm asking if there is any type of moon mode to give warning that the battery is being depleted.

Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Apr 2, 2009)

I put a little shim, about 1-2 mm thick (I used some spare sticky plastic stuff) under the button. It makes the tailcap stick out a bit more when off and produces a slight wobble when on.

This allows tailstanding and makes for much easier activation. Any shim material will do, and you can experriment to get best feel with tailstanding.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> Does it still tailstand with the DX GITD taicap? And if so do you remember the SKU#?
> 
> Does anyone know if the high or medium level will drop in output or drop to the low level when the battery starts to get drained or does the light suddenly leave you in the dark? I guess I'm asking if there is any type of moon mode to give warning that the battery is being depleted.
> 
> Thanks.


It will not tailstand at all with the DX tailcap the way I have it.

I'm testing it now with an almost-depleted Duraloop on High. It seems to have stayed in high for a few seconds, then dropped to medium and then low pretty quickly. The battery was dead in other lights, so I'll retest again.

EDIT: I'm starting on medium now. I'll report back later.



gunga said:


> I put a little shim, about 1-2 mm thick (I used some spare sticky plastic stuff) under the button. It makes the tailcap stick out a bit more when off and produces a slight wobble when on.
> 
> This allows tailstanding and makes for much easier activation. Any shim material will do, and you can experriment to get best feel with tailstanding.


This is probably the best method because it doesn't require another tailcap unless you want one with a cap that extends out.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll have to do a test with a fresh battery. With an almost dead Eneloop, I tried it on Medium. I didn't start on High, so I don't know how it would have performed. But, when Med started going low, it switched to Low and lasted for about 30 seconds on Low before it got really dim and cut off.

When I put a new battery in though, it restarted in Medium where I originally started it with the dead battery. I'm doing it in High now with a newer battery.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

This is pretty interesting. It got pretty warm after about 30 minutes. I turned it off, and it wouldn't turn back on till it was cooled down. I wish I would have left it on b/c about 2 minutes after turning it back on it dimmed to Med mode. It sat for about 5 minutes on Med and then dimmed to Low mode where it sat for another 5 minutes and then into a lower moon mode for another 5 minutes. I took some pics of the moon mode, but most were blurry due to not using a tripod.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 2, 2009)

Superorb said:


> I'll have to do a test with a fresh battery. With an almost dead Eneloop, I tried it on Medium. I didn't start on High, so I don't know how it would have performed. But, when Med started going low, it switched to Low and lasted for about 30 seconds on Low before it got really dim and cut off.


You might want to consider limiting these sorts of tests to alkaline batteries. Like most lights, the Connexion doesn't have a low-voltage protection circuit. So it will be depleting your Eneloops to damaging levels if you run it to the point when the light cuts off.

If I recall correctly from some of the work of SilverFox here, depleting eneloops basically damages their low-self-discharge characteristics (i.e. repeatedly draining that far can eventually turn them into low-capacity regular NiMH).


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ Uh oh... Nope, didn't know that.


----------



## gunga (Apr 4, 2009)

gunga said:


> I put a little shim, about 1-2 mm thick (I used some spare sticky plastic stuff) under the button. It makes the tailcap stick out a bit more when off and produces a slight wobble when on.
> 
> This allows tailstanding and makes for much easier activation. Any shim material will do, and you can experriment to get best feel with tailstanding.


 
Hey, I just discovered something looking at my Connexion switch (I was looking at my ES polished one which is a tiny bit different before).

THe Switch assembly is put together as follows, from bottom (battery side) up:

1. medium plastic washer
2. switch itself
3. thick plastic spacer/washer
4. 2 thin plastic washers
5. rubber boot
6. thin plastic washer
7. clip
8. retaining ring.

If you take it all apart, and simply place the 2 thin washers (#4) just above the medium plastic washer (between #1 & #2) it will raise the switch enough for much easier activation! No shim required!

The switch is a lot easier to activate now but there is a fair bit of wobble when tailstanding.

You can experiment by only moving 1 of the washers if you want better tailstanding at the expense of activation ease.

I'm using only 1 washer shifted over, so activation is easier and tailstanding is stable (does not tailstand when off, but it does when on!).


----------



## Raybo (Apr 4, 2009)

I just use my light(s)!

Next thing you know we all will want some crazy thing like all of our lights made out of titanium...........go figure! :tired:


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 5, 2009)

Just updated the review with the optional TurboForce head for the X2:






Please see the first post for additional pics, beamshots and summary table.

FYI, Lumapower has also released a 2xAA extension tube for the Connexion X2.  You can see its performance in its own full review:
Lumapower Connexion X2 2xAA Extension & TurboForce Head Review


----------



## Superorb (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Where can we get the 2AA tube?


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Anybody Own a Lumapower Connexion 2? Having a Problem.*

I just received my Lumapower Connexion 2 today. Looks fantastic. Threw in a battery (the right way) and it didn't fire. 

I was like, "UMMMM" okay. First flashlight ever that didn't fire right out of the package. This includes my cheap Romisens and Ultrafires. 

So I go to unscrew the head and 1/4 turn loose and the light turns on. Okay, so I tighten it up again and light goes off. 

Now, I read the instructions and it doesn't mention anything about a head/twisty safety lockout feature to prevent the light from turning on. So what kind of problem am I having here? 

The light will not operate unless the head is loose. If the head is tightened (even just slightly tightened), it will not turn on. 

I am using Energizer Ultimate Lithiums. 

Any idea? Defective light? Problem with O-Rings? Bad connection?


----------



## gunga (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Anybody Own a Lumapower Connexion 2? Having a Problem.*

Bad connexion?



Try cleaning the battery contact surfaces and the threads on the body and head. The light uses the body threads as part of the power path, so gummy threads could cause an issue.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Anybody Own a Lumapower Connexion 2? Having a Problem.*



gunga said:


> Bad connexion?
> 
> 
> 
> Try cleaning the battery contact surfaces and the threads on the body and head. The light uses the body threads as part of the power path, so gummy threads could cause an issue.


 

Thanks for the recommendation Gunga. Will try that. You'd think they would test these at the factory for that no? Hehe. I'll give it a shot.

Update: Okay cleaned the threads and battery connection. Still no firing unless head is loosened. When I tighten the head, the light flickers for a half second and turns off. 

Hmmm... I emailed the company I bought it from, but hoping I didn't get a dud. =(

Kind of ironic that my most expensive flashlight to date is the one that doesn't work.


----------



## hatman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Anybody Own a Lumapower Connexion 2? Having a Problem.*



Liquidspaceman said:


> I just received my Lumapower Connexion 2 today. Looks fantastic. Threw in a battery (the right way) and it didn't fire.
> 
> I was like, "UMMMM" okay. First flashlight ever that didn't fire right out of the package. This includes my cheap Romisens and Ultrafires.
> 
> ...




Please keep us updated on what you find.

I nearly ordered a Connexion 2 earlier today and still may, should the UI on the Nitecore D10 turn out to be unsatisfactory.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Anybody Own a Lumapower Connexion 2? Having a Problem.*



Liquidspaceman said:


> Update: Okay cleaned the threads and battery connection. Still no firing unless head is loosened. When I tighten the head, the light flickers for a half second and turns off.


Hmm, do you mean when tightening the reflector/head against the portion with the pill/emitter? If so, it could be a contact problem - the reflector may be shorting out the contacts going to the LED.

Check to make sure the insulating black disc is present around the LED. Otherwise, unless you are handy with a soldering iron and have some kapton tape, you might want to check with your dealer/LP for a RMA ...


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Anybody Own a Lumapower Connexion 2? Having a Problem.*



selfbuilt said:


> Hmm, do you mean when tightening the reflector/head against the portion with the pill/emitter? If so, it could be a contact problem - the reflector may be shorting out the contacts going to the LED.
> 
> Check to make sure the insulating black disc is present around the LED. Otherwise, unless you are handy with a soldering iron and have some kapton tape, you might want to check with your dealer/LP for a RMA ...


 
No, this is the complete head assembly being tightened back onto the battery body. When I tighten the head (thus compressing the battery) it will turn off. 

*UPDATE*

I tried another battery and the light works now with a fully tightened head. Then an hour later, wouldn't fire. Switched battery back to old battery and it fired with fully tightened head. 

An hour later, it fired perfectly on both batteries. Not sure what's going on. Will keep using it and keep you all updated.


----------



## clg0159 (Apr 7, 2009)

I had a similar problem and had to send mine back. It seemed to be a connection issue but I couldn't seem to fix it. Although I had to pay to ship it back my replacement worked fine and now has a nice new Q3 5A in it


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*

This light is just working glitchy. Had to send it back for a replacement. Here's to hoping I get a good one in return.


----------



## DHart (Apr 29, 2009)

Great thread... thanks Selfbuilt, gunga... everyone for the input.

I recently bought a Nitecore D10 R2 and ConneXion X2.

Some thoughts on the ConneXion X2...

LIKES
•wide spacing on the three output levels
•decent high output, though not great
•nice l.o.w low!
•nice body, small and lean, the two "flats" have a nice feel in the hand
•better switching now that I did some mods (see below)
•memory for output level
•nice beam, I like the adjustability
•nice neutral color quality
•ability to run on alka, NiMH, and Li-Ion
•option to use Turbo head (really interested in checking this out!)

DISLIKES
•having to switch the light off to change output levels-definitely don't like this
•high-ish price, approaching the much more capable Nitecore D10

I think this light may perhaps be more appropriately priced at around $35-39, rather than at $45, but I definitely don't regret buying it.

Thanks to those here who offered suggestions, my ConneXion X2 works much better for me now that I adjusted the placement of a couple of washer/spacers and installed a new 14mm boot (from DX). I trimmed the engagement plug in the center of the boot just a bit to allow good operation.... great mods! Thanks again.

If I had to choose between the X2 and the D10, I'd definitely take the D10 over the X2, but fortunately, I don't have to make that choice and can have them both! The X2 is a very nice AA light that I enjoy having and using... it's a keeper!


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

gunga... I read somewhere that you had replaced the emitter in your ConneXion with a warm tint Q3... have you posted the details of that mod anywhere you could direct me to? Thanks.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> DISLIKES
> •having to switch the light off to change output levels-definitely don't like this



This is the way almost all forward clicky lights work. I'd take this functionality over a reverse click any day.


----------



## gunga (May 1, 2009)

DHart said:


> gunga... I read somewhere that you had replaced the emitter in your ConneXion with a warm tint Q3... have you posted the details of that mod anywhere you could direct me to? Thanks.


 

Hey there, I have done 2 Connexions so far with Q3 5A. Have not posted details yet, but will try and do so soon. Been really busy these days!


----------



## DHart (May 1, 2009)

Superorb said:


> This is the way almost all forward clicky lights work. I'd take this functionality over a reverse click any day.



Superorb.... yes, I agree... and I MUCH prefer the forward clicky to a reverse clicky. 

But when I compare the ConneXion X2 to my D10, the D10 can change output, instantly to low, instantly to high, instantly to ramp up/down, all without turning the light off... that's what I was comparing to when I said I didn't like having to turn the light off to change levels, that's all.

Just because I don't especially like the need to click off to change levels doesn't mean I don't like the light!  And I realize that the "perfect" flashlight has yet to be developed... probably never will be either. 



gunga said:


> Hey there, I have done 2 Connexions so far with Q3 5A. Have not posted details yet, but will try and do so soon. Been really busy these days!



gunga... cool! I look forward to learning more about what you've done with your ConneXions.


----------



## Superorb (May 1, 2009)

DHart said:


> Superorb.... yes, I agree... and I MUCH prefer the forward clicky to a reverse clicky.
> 
> But when I compare the ConneXion X2 to my D10, the D10 can change output, instantly to low, instantly to high, instantly to ramp up/down, all without turning the light off... that's what I was comparing to when I said I didn't like having to turn the light off to change levels, that's all.
> 
> ...


Ahh, that makes sense


----------



## DHart (Jun 3, 2009)

Do these current draw measurements look right?
(My estimated runtimes are just calculated, theoretical estimates, not measured.)

ConneXion X2 
with AW 14500 750 mAh cell
Draw ======== Est. Runtime
340 mAh ===== 2.2 hrs. runtime
100 mAh ===== 7.5 hrs. runtime
20 mAh ===== 37.5 hrs. runtime

with Eneloop 1950 mAh cell
Draw ======== Est. Runtime
2A ========= 1 hrs. runtime
830 mAh ===== 2.35 hrs. runtime
170 mAh ===== 11.5 hrs. runtime

Is the significant difference in draw between the Li-Ion and the NiMH cells simply due to the voltage difference between them (4.1v vs. 1.3v) or does something look wrong here?

Ceiling bounce output measurements are:

14500 Li-Ion
High ==== 3.6 EV
Med ==== 2.0 EV
Lo ==== .1 EV

Eneloop
High ==== 3.4 EV
Med ==== 1.2 EV
Lo ==== - 1.6 EV


----------



## clg0159 (Jun 3, 2009)

gunga said:


> Hey there, I have done 2 Connexions so far with Q3 5A. Have not posted details yet, but will try and do so soon. Been really busy these days!


 
I have also modded my X2 to Q3 5A but did not take any pictures. It is a very easy swap, just beware that if your LED comes from Dereelight you will need a shim for proper focus. IMO it makes a great EDC now!


----------

